# I am now selling variations of corns in qld



## Poggle (Jul 1, 2012)

Well guys it had to be happn......

I now have corn available and im going to market 




Was a big decision to move from wheat to corn


----------



## Australis (Jul 1, 2012)

Pfft.. you call that variation


----------



## Poggle (Jul 1, 2012)

oh yes i have some of that




i also have a good variation of boas for sale 

View attachment 257609


----------



## Australis (Jul 1, 2012)

Not bad.,..got me some lavenders


----------



## damian83 (Jul 1, 2012)

Too much time on ya hands guy:lol: 
Good work


----------



## AirCooled (Jul 1, 2012)

Do you have any balls?.......I know a few that need some.......


----------



## Poggle (Jul 1, 2012)

so many balls, and lots of colours and sizes to pick from

View attachment 257611


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jul 1, 2012)

Whatever hapened to just normal corn, we have to change even its colour. I wonder what it taste like? It would feel strange to eat?
What is the market like? Could be a new fad?
I love corns.


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 1, 2012)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> Whatever hapened to just normal corn, we have to change even its colour. I wonder what it taste like? It would feel strange to eat?
> What is the market like? Could be a new fad?
> I love corns.



Normal corn --like most things these days is not normal at all but a barstardisation of things from the past (what is lettuce ?) real corn was anly a grass with large ish blue grey seeds . Asost foods columbus had a bit to do with it becoming a food of the world .dont know where you are Ian but you should try to get some blue corn tortilla's yummmm !!


most of the coloured corns are not eaten but used for decoration and animal feed-


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 1, 2012)

Poggle said:


> Well guys it had to be happn......


Your a stirrer! Well Done 
But I have to point out that the joke is corny!


----------



## PMyers (Jul 1, 2012)

I particularly like the one that kind of looks like an albino / pepper cross.


----------



## Manda1032 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll take 20 of the lot! It's not corn tho its Maize


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jul 1, 2012)

borntobnude said:


> Normal corn --like most things these days is not normal at all but a barstardisation of things from the past (what is lettuce ?) real corn was anly a grass with large ish blue grey seeds . Asost foods columbus had a bit to do with it becoming a food of the world .dont know where you are Ian but you should try to get some blue corn tortilla's yummmm !!
> 
> 
> most of the coloured corns are not eaten but used for decoration and animal feed-



Yah i had heard this before, it does make you wonder what we eat sometimes & what & where it originated from. Emerald CQ & sometimes get fresh corn if right stuff is grown.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Poggle (Jul 1, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> Your a stirrer! Well Done
> But I have to point out that the joke is corny!



Haha thanks, whilst i was bored this is what i was going for.... would you like some corns... i mean corn lol



Manda1032 said:


> I'll take 20 of the lot! It's not corn tho its Maize



Corn and maize are one and the same darl


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 1, 2012)

how much u want for them LOL


----------



## Poggle (Jul 1, 2012)

325 a tonne lol


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 1, 2012)

done and done


----------



## JackTheHerper (Jul 1, 2012)

Just had a really good clutch, no colour morphs though


----------



## LuckyPhil78 (Jul 1, 2012)

Any Albino's?


----------



## Red_LaCN (Jul 1, 2012)

Poggle said:


> View attachment 257612
> so many balls, and lots of colours and sizes to pick from
> 
> View attachment 257611



Hmmm,blue balls also? Interesting.


----------



## Albino93 (Jul 1, 2012)

LuckyPhil78 said:


> Any Albino's?



JackTheHerper's clutch looks pretty albino to me lol


----------



## Manda1032 (Jul 1, 2012)

corn is eaten raw, maize is processed. U tried eating maize raw???? YUCK


----------



## Poggle (Jul 31, 2012)

thought i would put this out there... I AM NOT REALLY SELLING CORN SNAKES OR BOAS>>> PLEASE STOP PM'ing me regarding these. This thread was created as a joke only


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 31, 2012)

Poggle said:


> thought i would put this out there... I AM NOT REALLY SELLING CORN SNAKES OR BOAS>>> PLEASE STOP PM'ing me regarding these. This thread was created as a joke only



Hahahahahahahahahahaha *breathe* hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Tsubakai (Jul 31, 2012)

Poggle said:


> thought i would put this out there... I AM NOT REALLY SELLING CORN SNAKES OR BOAS>>> PLEASE STOP PM'ing me regarding these. This thread was created as a joke only


Idiots


----------



## wylie88 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lmao....brilliant.:lol::lol:


----------



## Poggle (Jul 31, 2012)

haha yes not been on in a while... check inbox.... -_-.....


----------



## slim6y (Jul 31, 2012)

Here's some charcoal corns I have in NZ:







And some of my candycane corns....


----------



## Cypher69 (Aug 16, 2012)

Poggle said:


> thought i would put this out there... I AM NOT REALLY SELLING CORN SNAKES OR BOAS>>> PLEASE STOP PM'ing me regarding these. This thread was created as a joke only



So I guess, strapping a couple to yer leg & smuggling a couple down to me won't be happening?


----------



## Addam (Aug 17, 2012)

My new hognose

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Poggle (Aug 17, 2012)

Cypher69 said:


> So I guess, strapping a couple to yer leg & smuggling a couple down to me won't be happening?



afraid not


----------



## Cypher69 (Aug 17, 2012)

So "CornHole" isn't smugglers' slang either?


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 17, 2012)

my new viper morphs View attachment 262643
View attachment 262644
View attachment 262645
View attachment 262646


----------

